# Airbag light issue



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

I think my airbag module has finally crapped out. I have been resetting it with an ebay tool for awhile, been doing good, hadn't been on in a few months. Now, when reset, out comes back immediately. 

How big of a deal is it to replace/troubleshoot this module? Any pointers? I plan on searching for any loose connections first.

Sent from my Evo


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

The problem lies under the drivers seat.
There are yellow connectors if i remember correctly. They just take a dump after some time.
What you gotta do is remove the connectors and resolder the wires.

*CAUTION*
The airbag WILL go out if you F something up.

*FIRST* find some legit DIY for airbags how to aproach them correctly. 
I will not tell you how to do it because if i forget something i really dont wanna be quilty.

*DO IT AT YOR OWN RISK*, IT IS NOT MY FAULT IF SOMETHING HAPPENS.

If you want I can tell you what I did, but i will not be responsible if you mess something up.


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well all I am finding by searching is people that zip tie the wires up to stop the movement. If you could tell me what you did, so I have a starting point, that would be nice. I plan on looking for loose connections tonight. 

Just completing a loose confection shouldn't set off a bag, should it?

Sent from my Evo


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

I found this:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2815467-HOW-TO-Perform-your-airbag-TSB

Is that what you were talking about?

Edit: I wiggled the connector under my passenger seat, felt a click, then reset my light and poof, all gone. I may look into the connector delete but it seems that the connector is necessary to remove the seat.


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

get it while its cheap! http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Search/Clearance/ES456895/


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

That part is for cars up to 2001. And I think I have found my problem. Thanks tho.

Sent from my Evo


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

oh, you didnt mention the year of your car... my bad.


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, sorry, it's an '05. I didn't realize that the airbag system changed in '01. 

Anyway, cheers :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah you will need the connector if you want to remove the seat.
But why would you? If your going to an aftermarket seats they wont have seat airbags anyways.

So that was your problem?


If you want a connector just how to ACE, Home Depot or Menards. Find Electicity section and find a connector for 4 wires. That will do the trick


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

I am thinking that was the problem, I will give it some time and see if it comes back. It seems like it can be a pita to do under the seat and it doesn't look like there is much extra wire. 

thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

Sent from my Evo


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> Yeah you will need the connector if you want to remove the seat.
> But why would you? If your going to an aftermarket seats they wont have seat airbags anyways.
> 
> So that was your problem?
> ...



What kind of 4 wire connectors do they sell at hardware stores? You would be much better off at a auto parts store. 

Make sure to disconnect the battery before messing with any of the wires.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

country1911 said:


> I am thinking that was the problem, I will give it some time and see if it comes back. It seems like it can be a pita to do under the seat and it doesn't look like there is much extra wire.
> 
> thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
> 
> Sent from my Evo


You can always add a longer wire. So thats not a problem.
Let us know!

For connectors i dont know, i just gave my best shot at it. But i know that they WILL have some sort of a connector.

And car part stores are just a rip off for small pieces :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Hardware stores aren't going to have a connector that would work for 12 volt electrical. Especially something as important as airbag connections. 


You can get Weatherpack connectors for not that much money at a auto parts store. Unless you are super cheap than get some wire nuts from Home Depot... :facepalm:

Did the OP ever scan the car to see what is actually wrong with the airbag system?


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

No, I never scanned it, but the problem has been intermittent for a while, so I suspected a connection. Add that to the fact that they are a common problem, it is worth checking into as it is almost a free fix.

I was picturing a flat trailer connector. I think I will add some wire tho and go connectorless as it's one more thing to fail.

Sent from my Evo


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

You should invest in at least a good Molex plug. Radio Shack sells them and they are cheap. 

My airbag light has been on since I bought the car and from researching it seems there are numerous reasons its common in these cars. I scanned it today and found the code.


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

A Vag-Com really needs to be my next investment. That way I could have known which of the issues it was. I will swing by radio shack for a Molex connector. Are those pretty fail safe? I don't want something I have to replace again next year (i.e. stock connector :banghead: ).

Should I do both seats with this to be safe or should I wait until my driver side seat starts giving me a light? I would have thought that the driver side would fail first as it is moved much more often then the passenger side.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

So your passanger switch failed? 
For me it was Drivers.

Id say just go connectorless. Less trouble in a long way.. leave about 2 feet extra wire and just tuck it nicely under the seat...


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thats what I am leaning toward as it eliminates all possibilities of a future failure. I probably won't ever replace the seats so really no harm done. I will probably do the drivers side as well and finally figure what the eff is squeaking near the seat belt plug that drives me insane.

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

When you figure out whats squeaking let me know! I have the same problem :banghead:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

That connector should not have this kind of problem. Audi totally failed if it does have a issue with connectivity since its rather important. The connector they used will be better than anything you can buy at Radio Shack or an electronics supply. A lot of the airbag connectors have locking pins so they can't come apart without removing the pin. You should disconnect the power on the car and unplug the connector. Than check the connector pins inside. Sometimes the female pins can be tightened with a pair of needle nose pliers so they get a better connection with the male pins when you put the two plugs together. I've had to do this many times over the years doing 12 volt work. There is probably more slack in that harness if you look under the carpet there is probably a fastener that clips it to the floor of the car. 

I worked in car audio for over 20 years so I've taken plenty of seats out.


----------



## country1911 (Apr 11, 2009)

That all makes sense. When I pushed on the connector I got a very similar click to a locking tab. So far no more airbag light. Also probably explains why it seems to happen in colder weather until recently when the connector became loose enough for the connection to fail completely.

Sent from my Evo


----------

